# New account with purchased D12 possible?



## ZandarKoad (Oct 25, 2009)

I know the SD option is going bye bye for typical customers, but can you still buy and activate D12s for non-qualifying customers?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think anyone here knows for sure, you'll just have to try it and see. Maybe they'll be willing if you tell them it is for an RV that only has a dish for 101? The customer will need to be aware that this is a short term solution that will stop working after some time, possibly not long after the two year commitment is up, so he/she should be careful not to do anything to extend that which doesn't involve going to HD...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think you can open a new account with just a purchased receiver.

As slice1900 points out, you'll need to call DIRECTV.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think you can start a new SD only account any longer. The D12 is still available, but I think only to be added to an existing account.

Be advised also, when you "buy" a D12 (regardless of where you obtain it), you are actually leasing it, not buying it. At such time as you deactivate it, it must be returned to DirecTV.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's the thing:

Even if you were able to open an account by activating your owned equipment on it, with just a D12, and not be in a 24 month agreement (unsure if this is possible...possibly? Talk to Access Card people), since this account would be activated after 7/24/14 you would still be paying the $6 primary TV fee with no credit. So you would be paying the same as if you had a H25 or other HD-only receiver on the account.


----------



## evotz (Jan 23, 2014)

Hope I'm not hijacking this thread, but I think this pertains to the OP's question (even if that was about a month ago).

Where is the best place to order a D12 receiver? Or really any non SWM receiver? For my purpose I'm looking to add a non SWM receiver to my account, not start a new account (which I suppose is different than the OP's question). An SD receiver is fine, and I don't need a DVR.

Ordering a Standard Receiver from DirecTV appears to be about $70. But it doesn't say specifically what model it is. As long as it will work in a non SWM environment, that would work. The H25 and I guess the Genies are the only receivers that REQUIRE SWM, is that correct? There are no SD receivers that are SWM only, correct? Does that $70 include an access card? Or do you have to purchase an access card ($20?) on top of the $70? If it includes an access card and all you have to do is activate it, that might be a better deal than ordering from Ebay, where you don't know if the receivers are leased or non-returned items.

If you "buy" a receiver from DirecTV you still don't own it, is that correct? Seems a little swindlish by DirecTV in that regard, but it's the same thing if you buy one off Ebay, correct? There's really no way to outright buy a receiver any more, correct?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

evotz:

1. Best place to order a D12 is via DirecTV directly or authorized dealers like Solid Signal.
2. The only standard non-HD receiver provided by DirecTV any more is the D12. 
3. The D12 works with both SWM and non-SWM dish setups.
4. The H25 and Genies only work with SWM.
5. Any Receiver you get from DirecTV or an authorized dealer will include the access card.
6. Beware of "buying" DirecTV stuff from eBay. Lots of this equipment is still under lease or stolen, and DirecTV won't activate. While it's possible to actually BUY a DirecTV receiver with no lease agreement, it's risky. And there's really no benefit since you still pay the same monthly fees. The main benefit is if you plan to deactivate/reactivate the Receiver frequently, which you can do with owned equipment without having to return the Receiver or its access card.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

evotz said:


> For my purpose I'm looking to add a non SWM receiver to my account, not start a new account &#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> Ordering a Standard Receiver from DirecTV appears to be about $70. .


The $69.00 price DirecTV® asks for an SD receiver is to lease the receiver. A lease of an SD receiver will come with a fresh 12 month commitment


----------

